# M18 6.0 and Rapid Charger



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The most recent items I bought didn't come with new batteries, it sounds risky dude.
Long term, if it were me I'd get the rapid charger, 6.0s and the drill I want. But id also shop around and see who's got sales going on or coming up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Sure, you can buy standalone tools, and I usually do that with the odd tools. But you are always able to get a good discount buying the drill in a kit with the batteries and charger.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The 5's with the standard charger have served me well. Sometimes new doesn't mean better (Apple 7).


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the 5Xwhatevers, I also really like the 2's they are really light and small and if you arn't drilling 1"holes in concrete or drilling out a house, the 2's tend to last all day.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> The 5's with the standard charger have served me well. Sometimes new doesn't mean better (Apple 7).


Sometimes newer means catches on fire (note 7)


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Go get the cordless super hawg with 9AH battery, and wait until the Christmas promos come, they might update the combos by then. Or if you can wait until after Christmas, there will be great prices.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

The 5.0's last a long time in a fuel drill. I ran a 2.5" hole saw through 1/4" steel today in low gear which took a while. I checked the battery after and still had 4 lights.

I think the rapid charging is nice but not at a premium. While the 5.0's and 6.0's would take longer to charge, I think you'll find yourself charging them less frequently. Especially if you charge every night and have at least 2 on hand.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm really good at running on empty and it doesn't take long to charge a 5. The only time I make a point of being fully charged is when I know I won't have power available.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> The 5's with the standard charger have served me well. Sometimes new doesn't mean better (Apple 7).


I agree that sometimes newer stuff isn't always better. And it's a great statement if you want to have a philosophical discussion. 

But how could 6.0ah batteries in the same form factor and weight not be better than 5.0ah? The same with the charger, I haven't seen any negatives, just faster charging. Both of those things will make a difference in their use and make my day easier.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A fast charge could go either way. With car batteries, a fast charge is considered to take more life out of the battery than a trickle charge, at least that's what they've always said. 

I have a Metabo 18V cordless hammer drill with a fast charger, but their fast charger has a cooling fan, which they say makes the fast charge less damaging to the battery. I wonder if the Milwaukee has a fan?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> The 5.0's last a long time in a fuel drill. I ran a 2.5" hole saw through 1/4" steel today in low gear which took a while. I checked the battery after and still had 4 lights.
> 
> I think the rapid charging is nice but not at a premium. While the 5.0's and 6.0's would take longer to charge, I think you'll find yourself charging them less frequently. Especially if you charge every night and have at least 2 on hand.


The rapid charger is only $20 more than the original charger. 

As for the batteries, I plan on using the M18 batteries for the fan and possibly for one of the flood lights in the future. So having the extra capacity will help.

But I do agree that most of the uses for these batteries don't ever kill them. With my M12 tools, the only time a battery goes under 2 dots is with the Sticklight during a panel change. I use the smaller 2.0 batteries in my impact gun and use it for a week and it still has 2 dots. The same with the bandsaw and rotary hammer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> A fast charge could go either way. With car batteries, a fast charge is considered to take more life out of the battery than a trickle charge, at least that's what they've always said.
> 
> I have a Metabo 18V cordless hammer drill with a fast charger, but their fast charger has a cooling fan, which they say makes the fast charge less damaging to the battery. I wonder if the Milwaukee has a fan?


I notice that it has a different vent on the top, that is also where it says Rapid Charge (just so you know the difference).

The way I look at it, Milwaukee knows their sh1t and wouldn't do something that would hurt the batteries. 

Also, this is the same 40% faster system that is in their "Rapid Charge Station" https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/batteries-and-chargers/48-59-1807


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The only problem I ever had with the 5's is when I got together with some other guys and wired common areas in apartment buildings. We drilled for hours and I doubt if even the 6's would have kept up.

If you look at your work habits, your need for a 6 is probably negligible. Myself, if they offered a deal on a 5, I would grab it. That's me, though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> The only problem I ever had with the 5's is when I got together with some other guys and wired common areas in apartment buildings. We drilled for hours and I doubt if even the 6's would have kept up.
> 
> If you look at your work habits, your need for a 6 is probably negligible. Myself, if they offered a deal on a 5, I would grab it. That's me, though.


Why not 4.0? Or 3.0? They would probably work for you too and you can get a great deal. 

For the same size, I would always rather have the greater capacity. And as I mentioned, there are some tools I will be buying (light, fan, etc.) that will definitely be better with the extra runtime.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Why not 4.0? Or 3.0? They would probably work for you too and you can get a great deal.
> 
> For the same size, I would always rather have the greater capacity. And as I mentioned, there are some tools I will be buying (light, fan, etc.) that will definitely be better with the extra runtime.


Then wait. That was easy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Then wait. That was easy.


I am asking if they are going to be included in the kits or if they are going to be sold standalone like the 9.0. I don't want to wait for something that will never happen.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't think I would actually get a response from Milwaukee, which is why I was hoping maybe someone here knew.

But they emailed me back just now:



> Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, I am not able to let you know if we will be including 6.0 batteries in place of the 5.0 batteries on the 2704-22 kits. I know that you will be able to use the 6.0 batteries with the 2704-20 hammer drill but, I have no insight as to whether the 6.0’s will be packaged with the 2704 kits. The 6.0 batteries are available now, part # 48-11-1860. If you buy the bare tool, 2704-20, you can add the 6.0 batteries to the bare tool and possibly save some money without having to purchase complete 2704-22 kits.
> 
> Thank you for giving me the opportunity to assist you


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I am asking if they are going to be included in the kits or if they are going to be sold standalone like the 9.0. I don't want to wait for something that will never happen.


I'm sure, at some point, 6 will be the new 5. Doesn't make sense to manufacture both.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I'm sure, at some point, 6 will be the new 5. Doesn't make sense to manufacture both.


FWIW, they always manufacture and sell older batteries, that is why they are still selling the M18 4.0XC and 3.0XC as well as the M12 1.5 and 3.0XC.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My first M18 kit came with skinny batteries. They had a free battery promo so I talked them into giving me a 5  .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hack did I ever tell you how the and light run? I kill my fan and my light a few times a day by leaving them on high. I'm very happy with how long they last and how well they perform being used on high so much.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Hack did I ever tell you how the and light run? I kill my fan and my light a few times a day by leaving them on high. I'm very happy with how long they last and how well they perform being used on high so much.


Nope, you never mentioned it until now.

Most of my jobs are shorter so a 6.0 battery should get me thru the job on a single charge.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I thought of that after I submitted the post. I will use em for 4-8hrs straight. Well, maybe not the fan for that long but the lights yeah. And honestly, I don't even pay attention all the time so it could be old batteries or the 5s or whatever.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Anymore if I NEED a new battery I'll buy the highest capacity for the size (slim/fatpack). I still have the 1.5Ah 18v slim. Once it goes bad I'll get the newest slim pack available. I love slims for light duty work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Anymore if I NEED a new battery I'll buy the highest capacity for the size (slim/fatpack). I still have the 1.5Ah 18v slim. Once it goes bad I'll get the newest slim pack available. I love slims for light duty work.


I think buying the highest capacity for the size is the best option for the long run.

With M18, I am going for the larger XC batteries since most of my uses for 18v tools are larger and rougher and consume more power.

For M12, I always opt for the smaller battery since that almost always does the job.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I should look into the smaller options. I get tired of lugging big fuel items into weird and tight places. Shaving off any amount of weight would be nice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I should look into the smaller options. I get tired of lugging big fuel items into weird and tight places. Shaving off any amount of weight would be nice.


I generally agree with this, which is why I use the M12 tools so much, and the smaller M12 batteries.

The drill that I am talking about buying in this thread is for hardcore stuff. Augers, self feed bits, larger holesaws, etc. And I will also be using the batteries on other high draining devices such as the fan and lights.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup I'm picking up what you're laying down. I just use the m18s for everything and eat the added weight. The m12s are more than enough for so much though....My go to Milwaukee bag is stupidly heavy lol.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Hack did I ever tell you how the and light run? I kill my fan and my light a few times a day by leaving them on high. I'm very happy with how long they last and how well they perform being used on high so much.


This is the light I'm running and I seem to get about 6 hours from a 5.0 battery. The impressive thing is just how well it lights up a work area. Best $100 I ever spent on job lighting

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...yaYKGrXCcQ6pXNOY5S5etopHwtE_k5VxjMRoC4_Lw_wcB


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like that one! I got the hp flood light one instead.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I like that one! I got the hp flood light one instead.


The one with the tripod? I looked at that one very closely. I was going to buy it but at 2.5X the price for bout 50% more light and the storage concerns it just wasn't right for me at this time... But I may buy it later


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

No no no.... it's small and has side handles and it swivels.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2360-20


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Majewski said:


> No no no.... it's small and has side handles and it swivels.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2360-20


I looked at that one too and I have a basic philosophy, anything that has a cord should charge the battery. I'd gladly pay another $50-65 for a device that did that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This one doesn't? I don't know... I got this fast one morning when trying to spend some rebate cards.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

You guys need to get the 18v lantern. Seriously, it can do 180* or 360* lighting which is great so you don't have to constantly adjust the angle, and great for crawl spaces.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll get that by 2017.... I wanna wait out Black friday, Xmas, New years sales and see what deals I can get.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> This is the light I'm running and I seem to get about 6 hours from a 5.0 battery. The impressive thing is just how well it lights up a work area. Best $100 I ever spent on job lighting
> 
> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...yaYKGrXCcQ6pXNOY5S5etopHwtE_k5VxjMRoC4_Lw_wcB


That is an excellent light, but the new technology is out and you can now get about the same output and runtime from an M12 battery. 

Meet my next light, $79.

Bright as a 250w halogen:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> No no no.... it's small and has side handles and it swivels.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2360-20


That is one of the newer lights too. That puts out almost 3 times as much light as the original flood light that 556 posted, which is an awesome light.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They are all super useful. I'm still shocked I don't have the stick light!!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> They are all super useful. I'm still shocked I don't have the stick light!!!


The stick light is still awesome and I will always use it. It's size and shape make it so easy to carry or put into your pocket or pouch or anything else. It's awesome for general service work and even works when changing a panel out in the dark, but the newer flood light I posted above will be a bit better for that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree!!! That light looks dope. I realized why I don't have the stick light, I use my 2k lumens headlamp all the friggin time plus I keep a pen light and my phone with me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I agree!!! That light looks dope. I realized why I don't have the stick light, I use my 2k lumens headlamp all the friggin time plus I keep a pen light and my phone with me.


That's a lot of light from a headlamp, are you sure that's accurate?!?!?! :laughing:

I'm surprised your hair hasn't been set on fire :thumbup:

I don't like headlamps which is why I love the Sticklight so much.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I agree!!! That light looks dope. I realized why I don't have the stick light, I use my 2k lumens headlamp all the friggin time plus I keep a pen light and my phone with me.


Can't say enough about a good headlamp. Even in moderate lighting conditions if I'm wearing mine I probably flipped it on. Battery lights are a market of their own.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use mine so much in attics!!!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> That's a lot of light from a headlamp, are you sure that's accurate?!?!?! :laughing:
> 
> I'm surprised your hair hasn't been set on fire :thumbup:
> 
> I don't like headlamps which is why I love the Sticklight so much.


Yup! I almost always wear a hat when working, it does get warm but never burns me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If that company was Makita the new batteries won't fit the older tools .


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I don't like headlamps which is why I love the Sticklight so much.


I always thought headlamps looked a little LGBT for me, till I started using one about 6 months ago. Now I am sold on them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> I always thought headlamps looked a little LGBT for me, till I started using one about 6 months ago. Now I am sold on them.


I used to use one on my hard hat when I did work that required me to wear a hard hat. 

I know that they are effective and work well, but I just don't want to wear it on my head.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They do suck wearing. Especially when I am belly crawling to the edges of an attic and it hits wood and knocks off lol.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I used to use one on my hard hat when I did work that required me to wear a hard hat.
> 
> I know that they are effective and work well, but I just don't want to wear it on my head.


I'd like a drone with a lamp attachment that is synced to whichever way I'm facing so I don't have to wear it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Can said drone also do labor? Does said drone bypass licensing requirements as long as the operator is drone certified? Lmao


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When , when , when you boys are going to finally listen to uncle and go to Lowes and get a 20 dollar camouflage led baseball hat and look as cool as uncle. Astoundingly useful, not just attics but that splinter , when the keys drop to the floorboards, the hookup on the garbage disposals, getting the green screw into the back of the tiger grip box,, making young kids smile.... name it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Doesn't fluke have a hat and light combo? Lol.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I agree that sometimes newer stuff isn't always better. And it's a great statement if you want to have a philosophical discussion.
> 
> But how could 6.0ah batteries in the same form factor and weight not be better than 5.0ah? The same with the charger, I haven't seen any negatives, just faster charging. Both of those things will make a difference in their use and make my day easier.


Durability on higher drain tools. The larger the amp hour in the same form factor the thinner the plates have to be in the cell. This can lead to less available amp hours at high drain rates and higher internal cell resistance. This is something that is way more pronounced in Nicad and nmhi batteries. That is why the sizes on them got limited. Lithiums are a lot more forgiving on this but time will tell if they can stand up to it day after day.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jhellwig said:


> Durability on higher drain tools. The larger the amp hour in the same form factor the thinner the plates have to be in the cell. This can lead to less available amp hours at high drain rates and higher internal cell resistance. This is something that is way more pronounced in Nicad and nmhi batteries. That is why the sizes on them got limited. Lithiums are a lot more forgiving on this but time will tell if they can stand up to it day after day.


Considering they made a 9.0 in the same form factor which is supposed to be used on the highest draining tools they make, I would assume it's not going to be a problem with the 6.0.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Im tellin ya Hax, tye cordless hole hawg is the way to go for augers and hole saws. Super cobtrollable and wont **** up your wrists with 4" holesaws and the like. My m18 fuel drill is only used for regular drill bits these days.

Eta: bout to drill out my 2nd house 100% cordless. The quick chuck hole hawg is awesome.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Im tellin ya Hax, tye cordless hole hawg is the way to go for augers and hole saws. Super cobtrollable and wont **** up your wrists with 4" holesaws and the like. My m18 fuel drill is only used for regular drill bits these days.


I use the M12 drill for regular drill bits, the M18 is too big.

The 2704 heavy duty drill is a workhorse, 1200inlbs. of torque from a drill. It's rated for self feed bits almost as large as the M18 Hole Hawg.

The Hole Hawg is too big for my uses. If my 12 year old 18v NiCad Dewalt drill could do everything I need, the 2704 will be ten times better.

Remember, I'm not doing work like you where I'm drilling for hours or days. I may need to drill out 20 2x's max. And that's a big job for me lol.

Hell, most of the time I just put a Daredevil spade bit in my M12 impact and drill out the joists I need holes in.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Majewski said:


> They do suck wearing. Especially when I am belly crawling to the edges of an attic and it hits wood and knocks off lol.


You know, you can take it off your head and hold it in your hand in a pinch. The light still comes on.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

When I'm to the edge of the attic and holding someone with each hand? I was unaware I had a third arm and set of fingers lol.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Majewski said:


> When I'm to the edge of the attic and holding someone with each hand? I was unaware I had a third arm and set of fingers lol.


......now we know why you like attics so much.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Love em!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> When I'm to the edge of the attic and holding someone with each hand? I was unaware I had a third arm and set of fingers lol.


Junior and the twins aren't really being productive...


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

cpo.com reconditioned kits sometimes sell for not much more than the batteries.


----------

